# Help please - another question!



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there

My husband's occupation (Financial Analyst) doesn't appear on the magic list of 29 in demand occupations for the federal skilled worker visa. My occupation (social worker) does, and I have the right amount of experience, I would just need to get my Masters in social work accredited by the Canadian Association of Social Workers which seems relatively straightforward. If we applied with me as the principal applicant, do they actually check if you end up working in that occupation? Job prospects for my husband look pretty ok judging by websites - would it matter if he got a job and I never actually worked as a social worker, or at least not initially?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Laura1000 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband's occupation (Financial Analyst) doesn't appear on the magic list of 29 in demand occupations for the federal skilled worker visa. My occupation (social worker) does, and I have the right amount of experience, I would just need to get my Masters in social work accredited by the Canadian Association of Social Workers which seems relatively straightforward. If we applied with me as the principal applicant, do they actually check if you end up working in that occupation? Job prospects for my husband look pretty ok judging by websites - would it matter if he got a job and I never actually worked as a social worker, or at least not initially?


If you come as a PR you do not have to work at all. Your husband will need a Spousal Open Work Permit (SOWP).


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

No one from CIC (Immigration Canada) check to see to you actually end up working in your designated occupation. Once you become a landed immigrant you will be part of the Canadian Labour force and what effects everyone effects you, so I would not worry about jobs and job prospects if your occupation is on the on-demand list of occuaptions.


----------



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for your help! It's not so much that I'm worried I won't be able to get a job as social work does seem to be in demand, just that we have a young family so my husband is the main wage earner and ideally I'd rather not work at all (wouldn't we all....) so whether or not he gets a job is more important, but his occupation isn't on the list of 29 so I have to be put down as the principal applicant. Really excited and want to get going! First step, I'm going to get my social work qualification accredited, then book us onto the language test - can't believe that everyone has to take the English test, even native speakers! It's £110 each!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Nursing is in demand but you still have to go over the hoops to get your qualifications accepted, have you checked to see what you have to do to get yours quantified if it is anything like nursing it could be along process


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

*Immigration to Canada*

At this point you do not need to have your qualifications accredited.
it is not a requirement.

Immigrating to Canada is not just about finding a job, you have to want to live there, then everything will be much easier.


Diana
http://www.facebook.com/dianasalem


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I accept what you say, but if the spouse cant find a job as the main wage earner, she should know that it can take time to get credentials checked and quantified by the governing board , I take it that socal workers have a governing body,or she may have to sit a qualifying exam , maybe you can clarify this.


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

*Immigrating to Canada*

I agree that credentials evaluation can take time.
From the information Laura provided I say that if they landed in a metropolitan area or in that greater radius, her husband have high prospects of obtaining employment in the first 3-6 months.

http;//www.facebook.com/aimsglobal


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

all things being equal yes,but it always best to be prepared for the worst case scenario , dont you agree?


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for all you comments. Social work in Canada is regulated by CASW (canadian association of social workers) and like nearly all the provinces, Ontario need you to have been accredited by them before you can register with the Ontario social work organisation, which you have to do in order to practice. From looking at the FSW forms I think you're right that it doesn't ask for accreditation initially, but I thought it would help and show committment if I already have it done. Once I assemble the documents CASW say it normally takes 4-5 weeks for them to make a decision on accreditation. My husband is relatively hopeful of finding employment as he is well qualified and experienced, and there are currently 3 positions in Toronto that he could apply for. In the end we may not make the permanent move unless he can secure employment, but we are committed enough to the idea that we are prepared to spend the money on the application. Obviously having the application underway will help when he starts approaching employers. To be clear Diana, we're definitely not just moving for jobs,as we both have successful careers in the uk, we just want to experience living in another country and are attracted by the beautiful scenery, quality of life, and friendly welcome in Canada!


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

*Immigration to Canada*



Laura1000 said:


> Thanks for all you comments. Social work in Canada is regulated by CASW (canadian association of social workers) and like nearly all the provinces, Ontario need you to have been accredited by them before you can register with the Ontario social work organisation, which you have to do in order to practice. From looking at the FSW forms I think you're right that it doesn't ask for accreditation initially, but I thought it would help and show committment if I already have it done. Once I assemble the documents CASW say it normally takes 4-5 weeks for them to make a decision on accreditation.
> 
> 
> My husband is relatively hopeful of finding employment as he is well qualified and experienced, and there are currently 3 positions in Toronto that he could apply for. In the end we may not make the permanent move unless he can secure employment, but we are committed enough to the idea that we are prepared to spend the money on the application. Obviously having the application underway will help when he starts approaching employers. To be clear Diana, we're definitely not just moving for jobs,as we both have successful careers in the uk, we just want to experience living in another country and are attracted by the beautiful scenery, quality of life, and friendly welcome in Canada!



I can understand the way you approach this and how it makes you feel.
I have to caution you, what you have said about moving after securing employment is ground for application rejection. labor market does not work that way, and the visa officer will definitely not like it either it is the way immigration laws are written.

There is a lot of public support for newcomers and citizens integration in the labor market and finding employment and help with the costs of finding employment.

In my opinion, first thing to do after you obtain your PR, find a place and furnish it, is to obtain a driving license, and establish your credit, before you start looking for a job. Driving license is the most used form of I.D. in Canada.

Laura, Jobs come and go, if you and your husbands have successful careers in the UK, why move to Canada? I have to ask: 

-what problems moving to Canada will solve for you? and 
-what are you hoping to accomplish here that you are unable to accomplish in U.K.?


----------



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think it's responsible to check out that we will be able to support ourselves and continue our careers before making such a big move, especially with a young family to support.

BUT there is more to life than careers and work, so I guess that's why we want to move to Canada!


----------



## Laura1000 (Aug 17, 2010)

We hope for a better environment, broader experience and overall higher quality of life than here in London.


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

*Immigration to Canada*



Laura1000 said:


> I think it's responsible to check out that we will be able to support ourselves and continue our careers before making such a big move, especially with a young family to support.
> 
> BUT there is more to life than careers and work, so I guess that's why we want to move to Canada!


In all cases, if you need any help, let me know. I'll be happy to help you.

http://www.facebook.com/dianasalem


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know if this wil help (or if it's outdated now), but a couple of years ago Community Care wrote about UK social workers wanting to work abroad How should social workers prepare to work overseas? - 19/03/2008 - Community Care.


----------



## DianaCanada (May 1, 2010)

Work visa is different from immigration visa. As one of the jobseekers says, you need a job offer to obtain a work visa, which means someone has to sponsor you, and to get that, you either work with an employment coach (they get better results than recruitment agencies) or do your own recruitment. ( for that you have to travel and do job interviews)

Immigration visa do not require sponsor at all, you just apply to live and work in the country.

I am not sure about credentials accreditation, most associations requires an immigration visa to qualify you, that's how they protect their interests.

Chat with Canadian immigration expert


----------

